# Was Walther the first...



## nukehayes (Sep 22, 2006)

to make a DA/SA semi auto pistol, with the PP model? I know they made the first DA/SA semi auto to be used by a military (the P38) but what about the first ever?


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

If it wasn't the very first, it was certainly the first _successful_ DA pistol.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Don't know about the frist but Mauser had one out too that was a fine little DA/SA.


----------



## nukehayes (Sep 22, 2006)

Are you referring to the Mauser HSc?


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Yep. That's the one the Hsc model was the last I think.


----------



## Combat Kenny (Apr 17, 2007)

*DA in the Walther PP*

Hi guys and gals,

From the Walther Handgun Story:

Walther did not invent the DA handgun, which had been around since the 1850s and was in widespread use throughout most of the world by the early 1900s. The first auto pistol to use a DA trigger was the "Little Tom," a pocket pistol patented in 1908 by a Czech gun designer, Alois Tomiska. Limited production of pistol began in 1913 in Pilsen Czechoslovakia in a .25 caliber version. WW 1 kept it from growing big. By 1918, Tomiska sold the rights to his gun the Wiener Waffenfabrik, Vienna, Austria. Ultimately, the "Little Tom" was modestly successful, with approximately 25,000 having been produced over a 12 year period.

Then came the PP in 1929 and PPK around 1931. I would say it is the most successful DA/SA ever made. Because, since it has started, it is still in production today. The Mauser did come later as well as FEG, Daewoo, Sig, Makarov, Astra Constable, and Bersa.

Guns and Ammo in 2003 Annual stated the Walther PP and PPK as one of the Guns That Made a Difference of the last century. Hoped I've helped.

Good luck and Good shooting. :smt1099


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Excellent, informative post, *Combat Kenny*!


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

That's very good info and thanks for looking it up.


----------

